# [risolto] hard disk su /dev/sda come fare il boot?

## darkmanPPT

allora, premetto... non ho il pc sotto mano.

ieri ho installato gentoo su un notebook della enface (nà ditta italiana di pc), un centrino dual core che ha una cosa strana.

cioè, strana non tanto, diciamo che finora non mi era mai capitato.

l'hard disk si trova in /dev/sda (presumo sia scsi)!! ammetterete che su un portatile non si è visto molto.....

cmq...

ho fatto le partizioni, la swap si chiama sda2 e la root vera e propria con il filesystem si chiama sda1.

 :Wink:  okkey

creo un kernel (ho controllato di aver messo correttamente la motherboard giusta, il supporto a ext3 etc etc) e lo copio in /boot (non ho una partizione di boot). poi installo grub e lo configuro e alla fine faccio grub-install. tutto ok.

non avendo il pc sotto mano, vi dico c.a. come è il grub.conf

```

....

title=Gentoo primo

(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernelIniziale root=/dev/sda1

```

tutto qui. ovviamente, se lo scrivo si capirà che NON funziona   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

quando carico il kenrnel da grub (nel frattempo ho riavviato) mi dice 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on sda1

  (su problema questo esiste una documentazione infinita, se non fosse che poco prima....)

e poco prima mi dice che non conosce /dev/sda1 (non mi ricordo le parole esatte, ma questo era il succo)

ora io mi chiedo... è forse sbagliato mettere 

 *Quote:*   

> (hd0,0)

 ?????????

però se ho capito bene come legge grub, essendoci anche solo un HD, dovrebbe essere (hd0,0)?? o no?

-----------------------

ora che mi viene in mente  ( :Crying or Very sad:  atch) quando ho fatto grub-install mi ha detto root is in 0,8... devo settare (hd0, :Cool: ?? ma non ha molto senso...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Onip

sarò un po' vago perchè non ne so molto. Cmq devi controllare se nel kernel hai messo il supporto al controller del disco che che hai ed, eventualmente, provare a passare doscsi al kernel come parametro di boot.

----------

## Luca89

La configurazione di grub dovrebbe essere corretta, sei sicuro di avere tutti i supporti che servono nel kernel? Visto che è un hard-disk scsi o sata (mi pare che entrambi vengono visti come sd? dal kernel), dovresti aggiungere i supporti che servono nel kernel. Controlla quindi meglio l'output di lspci, magari aiutandoti con il tip di deadhead e correggi la tua configurazione. Al limite prova con genkernel, così possiamo escludere un problema di configurazione del kernel (occhio che l'initrd di genkernel ha le varie opzioni "doscsi" etc che magari potrebbero fare al caso tuo).

----------

## Kernel78

1) cosa devi essere SICURO di quali siano i componenti, se inizi a installare dicendo "presumo sia scsi" già caschi male. Come ti hanno già detto scsi e sata vendono visti come sd* quindi devi essere sicuro dei componenti della macchina

2) devi essere SICURO di aver abilitato nel kernel il supporto per l'hd (quindi devi sapere se si tratti di uno scsi o di un sata)

Quando sarai sicuro di questi due punti riferiscici i problemi che permangono ...

----------

## MajinJoko

secondo me, se fosse errata la configurazione di grub otterresti qualcosa tipo "file not found". Comunque, per sicurezza, premi 'e' (edit) in grub, ti apre una shell con bash completion, e scrivi i parametri di avvio a manina, così puoi verificare che (hd0,0) sia effettivamente riconosciuto come la tua root.

credo che l'errore sia un'errata configurazione del kernel o qualche errore nell'fstab (anche se, quando dici che ti restituisce un'errore nel cercare sda1, sono più propenso alla prima).

Ciao

----------

## Frez

Molto probabilmente e' un SATA. Per la configurazione del kernel:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    SCSI device support  --->

        SCSI low-level drivers  --->   

            Serial ATA (SATA) support

```

Visto che hai solo quel disco grub te lo dovrebbe vedere come hd0. Comunque te ne dovresti accorgere anche in fase di installazione di grub stesso.

In caso di problemi ricorda che puoi ottenere un prompt di grub anche in fase in boot.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ottimo... allora appena prenderò in mano il pc.. proverò.

però una cosa sn sicuro ... cioè di aver controllato bene di aver attivato tutti i supporti necessari nel kernel.

okkey che erano le 2.00 di notte, e forse ero un po' assonnato, ma mi pareva di aver controllato correttamente.

il problema è anche che.. non posso usare genkernel.

il succo è: il portatile non è mio però ho aiutato ad installare perchè io ho l'adsl. il propietario del portatile abita distante da me e non ha l'adsl (non gli arriva nemmeno il segnale nelle sue zone... siamo in montagna) quindi abiiamo downlodato tutto il possibile, ma non genkernel...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  oooooooooops

quindi ora come ora non può usarlo... eh eh.. no ce lo ha. cmq vedrò che posso fare. grazie cmq!!

-----------------------

eh si... avevate ragione voi! (non c'era alcun dubbio!!)   :Wink: 

mancavano i driver corretti! (ho corretto il kernel "via telefono"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

ho controllato anche con

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-497930-highlight-.html

ed in effetti avevo dimenticato una cosa idiotissima... i driver per lo scsi.   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

scusate della mia deficenza!

cmq, ora che è risolto! tutto ok!

(Frez c'aveva ragione!)

----------

dimenticavo...

GRAZIE!!!

----------

## Spicci

All

ho provato a cercare in tutti i post disponibili, ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla. Spero che qualcuno mi possa aiutare.

Ho un DELL xps M1210, con il controller Intel 82801GBM/GHM SATA IDE Controller.

Prima avevo un kernel 2.6.21 e funzionava tutto. Ora, GRUB non mi riconosce più le partizioni SDA e le sostituisce con HDA.

quello che ho fatto per la compilazione del nuovo kernel è:

copiato il .config dalla 2.6.21 alla 2.6.22

lanciato make oldoconfig

ricompilato kernel tramite make && make modules_install

copiato il kernel in /boot e aggiornato GRUB per eventuale dual boot fra la 2.6.21 ( funzionante ) e la 2.6.22

Lanciando quest'ultima, ho un kernel panic.

Vi dice qualcosa?

Spicci

----------

## cloc3

 *Spicci wrote:*   

> Ora, GRUB non mi riconosce più le partizioni SDA e le sostituisce con HDA.
> 
> 

 

che centra grub?

grub è un sistema operativo autonomo che nomina i dischi e le partizioni con regole del tutto indipendenti dal kernel.

tant'è che funziona anche se linux non è installato nel sistema.

quando grub vede un disco, lo chiama (hd0), il secondo (hd1) e così via.

le partizioni invece sono del tipo (hdx,y).

non ha importanza il bus dell'hd, ide, scisi sata o quant'altro.

specifica meglio il tipo di kernel panic, magari copiando a mano il messaggio di errore, così possiamo capire meglio la causa.

----------

## Spicci

ok.. mi spiego meglio:

il problema non è GRUB. il problema è sicuramente il Kernel.

Con il kernel ( gentoo-sources ) 2.6.21, vedevo le partizioni SD del disco. Con il kernel 2.6.22 non le vedo più.

Grub indica lo startup del sistema linux. Di seguito il contenuto del Grub.conf:

# Sample boot menu configuration file

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 30

default 0

# Splash image to show behind grub.

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# kernel 2.6.21 

title SpicciDell - Gentoo Kernel 2.6.21

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.21 root=/dev/sda5

# kernel 2.6.22 

title SpicciDell - Gentoo Kernel 2.6.22

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.22 root=/dev/sda5

.... quando seleziono lo startup del sistema con il kernel 2.6.22, l'errore che produce è quello di non riconoscere /dev/sda5 e mi fa l'elenco delle partizioni del disco mettendo HD e quindi viene generato il Kernel Panic.

ti dice qualcosa?

Spicci

----------

## cloc3

 *Spicci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .... quando seleziono lo startup del sistema con il kernel 2.6.22, l'errore che produce è quello di non riconoscere /dev/sda5 e mi fa l'elenco delle partizioni del disco mettendo HD 

 

se l'elenco non mostra dispositivi sata vuol dire che non li vede, non che hanno cambiato nome.

secondo me non hai compilato nel nuovo kernel il supporto per il bus (sata?) della tua scheda madre. bada che c'è stato uno spostamento ultimamente del menu e può essere che il make oldconfig non abbia saputo determinare la configurazione che ti serve.

----------

## Spicci

Lo so che non hanno cambiato nome così come sono certo che non ho compilato qualcosa nel kernel che me li faccia vedere. 

Come diceva il mio messaggio iniziale, ho un DELL xps M1210, con il controller Intel 82801GBM/GHM SATA IDE Controller. 

Ora... ho cercato in tuti i forum possibili ed immaginabili e non sono riuscito a trovare nulla che mi consenta di vedere i dischi SATA con il kernel 2.6.22.

Con la 2.6.21 funziona tutto perfettamente....

Hai idea di dove possa trovare qualcosa in merito?

Spicci

----------

## cloc3

 *Spicci wrote:*   

> e non sono riuscito a trovare nulla che mi consenta di vedere i dischi SATA con il kernel 2.6.22.
> 
> Con la 2.6.21 funziona tutto perfettamente....
> 
> 

 

temo che in questi casi le soluzioni siano due:

o ammetti di avere sbagliato qualcosa tu... e te la risolvi da solo,

oppure usi il kernel vecchio che funziona.

cerca il tuo controller su google.

----------

## Manwhe

Avevo riscontrato lo stesso problema  :Smile: 

Il problema era stato mio che non avevo compilato il kernel con il supporto SATA

quindi consiglio vivamente di eseguire "genkernell --menuconfig all" e verificare di caricare i driver sata corretti  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

